# Launcher options



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wondering what the majority of people are using for launchers. Thinking about switching and wanted some opinions. 
Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Nova or Apex. Both are great, I use Nova personally

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Apex, FTW.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Apex Beta w/ Pro unlock. Used it on my DX, use it on my Grouper (now that phablet mode is supported in beta) and on d2vzw. Not a problem at all. Really digging the latest beta updates too.


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

Adw for me. Been using it since my d2 and i love it. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I would say either apex or nova they seem to be best through my personal experience.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

ADW Launcher EX

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Farabomb (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm using nova and liking it but I have used GO, launcherpro and ADW in the past. Tried apex but stuck with nova. I really liked Holo on my charge but never tried it on my S3.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Nova. Seems much smoother than apex to me, and the prime features are nice.

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy S 3 running CM10


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Atom Launcher. Try it out







https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dlto.atom.launcher

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Atom Launcher. Try it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, very interesting. May need to try that out! Still version 1.0 I see


----------



## Jirv311 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm honestly still using TW launcher. I haven't found a reason not to yet. It's the first and only TW launcher I can stand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

Apex. It has the features of nova prime....for free
Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

Question? Why don't go launcher get a lot of props in these threads bout launchers? I'm quite sure that all of you with apex and/or nova have already tried go. So what is it that the other 2 have specifically over go?

VZW SGS3 Tap a Talk


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

vudugan said:


> Question? Why don't go launcher get a lot of props in these threads bout launchers? I'm quite sure that all of you with apex and/or nova have already tried go. So what is it that the other 2 have specifically over go?
> 
> VZW SGS3 Tap a Talk


For me it's the fact that Nova and Apex are based on ICS (and JB in their beta builds).


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> For me it's the fact that Nova and Apex are based on ICS (and JB in their beta builds).


And their JB beta builds are suhweet too 

Sent from my jellybeaned AOKP GSIII


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

Apex  Nova seemed pretty plain to me but i've never seen its prime features. Care to share?

I just got use to using Apex and its easy double tap the home screen for the quick menu pop up. Very nice and simple.


----------



## vudugan (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmm, maybe I need to read up on the ICS/JB base thing but I was hoping to read about something nova/apex does that go does not. As far as the double tap.. GoLauncher would be to swipe up for menus, double tap would be for gestures 

Not trying to hijack, just thought when suggesting/recommending launchers one would be more specific about this one over that one. So it still stands as personal preference.?!

VZW SGS3 Tap a Talk


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Chitala383 said:


> Adw for me. Been using it since my d2 and i love it. I wouldn't have it any other way.


You should really try one of the launchers based off 4.0+. ADW is yesterday's tech and is dying a slow death for a reason.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Atom launcher is pretty nice. Never knew about it until it was mentioned.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I use Go Launcher, I used it over Sense on my Thunderbolt, and used it on AOSP. When I got my GS3, I installed Go Launcher over Touchwiz and it worked good. Now I'm using it over Touchwiz on Synergy. I also us Go Keyboard for anyone who hasnt tried it, do so, it's pretty good.

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

vudugan said:


> Hmm, maybe I need to read up on the ICS/JB base thing but I was hoping to read about something nova/apex does that go does not. As far as the double tap.. GoLauncher would be to swipe up for menus, double tap would be for gestures
> 
> Not trying to hijack, just thought when suggesting/recommending launchers one would be more specific about this one over that one. So it still stands as personal preference.?!
> 
> VZW SGS3 Tap a Talkr


I'm with on Go launcher. It has everything that nova and apex have and then some. I do like how nova restores widgets though. But I really like how go let's you add apps to the the screen or folders. It also has more animations widgets themes and just a lot of on going development. And go backup is now my backup of choice for apps. Titanium is always freezing up.

Oh and its totally free!


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm on Nova. I like the feel of AOSP.


----------

